# eTrex 30 vs Edge 510



## JustinM (Jan 25, 2011)

Any suggestion? I had an etrex 20 and I like the feature where I could overlay trail maps for new areas I'd ride. Doesn't look like you can do that with the 510. My etrex 20 broke because it would always come out of the mount while riding so that it a concern with the etrex 30. I'd be getting cadence/HR sensor with both. Thanks.


----------



## jan_nikolajsen (Oct 28, 2011)

eTrex 30 is what I chose. The Edge 510 is not a mapping GPS, but a GPS enabled cycle computer, with some social/safety features when paired with a phone.

Pros (for me): 
Ability to load custom maps.
Ability to load and follow GPX routes.
Won't run dead on multi-day adventure races.

Cons:
No forward of bars mount for road biking
Less streamlined, but not impossible Strava uploading:


----------



## JustinM (Jan 25, 2011)

What do you use to secure the etrex to your bars? I had an etrex 20 that would get thrown off every few rides and finally broke. I don't want to buy a new GPS just to have it break again. Also do you use HR or cadence sensors with yours?


----------



## jan_nikolajsen (Oct 28, 2011)

I use the standard Garmin bar mount. Have not failed yet, but I also tether the eTrex to the stem using a short length of cord thru the lanyard hole. In the past, with other GPS units, I have 'thickened' the mount interface with electrical tape to provide a more secure grip or reduce chatter. This could also be done here if necessary.

Yes to HR monitor and cadence, but only on my roadbike.


----------



## willtsmith_nwi (Jan 1, 1970)

I believe you can do this with an Edge 800/810. Too bad they did not add the Glonass capability to the 810.


----------



## JustinM (Jan 25, 2011)

Yeah but the 810 is out of my price range. The 510 or the etrex end up being about the same price with the HR and cadence sensors. Is it easy to monitor your HR and Cadence on the etrex? Does having the cadence sensor give you a more accurate distance reading? I always find when I do a ride that has a bid climb the gps doesn't factor in slope and therefore the distance is off.


----------



## dnoyeb (Sep 23, 2007)

What does an etrex have over an Android?


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

dnoyeb said:


> What does an etrex have over an Android?


a robust housing that allows the device to be dropped. a housing that keeps enough water out that it allows the device to keep working. a more substantial GPS antenna that boosts accuracy. easy export of .gpx files to put them wherever you want. your GPS in a separate device than your communications device, allowing you to save your phone battery for when you actually need a phone for some reason.


----------

